# Bread Ideas????



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

I am an accomplished cook and can do most meals without any problems. Sooo, I thought I would make bread, OK?
Bought the new commercial Kitchen aid mixer and have made about four loaves, they didn't turn out very well.

I am learning that bread is much more involved that I realized. 
Someone told me bread is more of an art than a recipe.

Any ideas are welcomed and any great recipes would be tried and appreciated.

I just learned that when they say use warm water to start the yeast, they mean warm, really gets it working.

How do you know when to stop beating it with a bread hook, someone said you can do it too much.
Another lady told me to not rely on the bread hook totally, but to get your hands into it also, it makes better bread.
Any comments????
Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Big B said:


> I am an accomplished cook and can do most meals without any problems. Sooo, I thought I would make bread, OK?
> Bought the new commercial Kitchen aid mixer and have made about four loaves, they didn't turn out very well.
> 
> I am learning that bread is much more involved that I realized.
> ...


Oh, man, no advice here. I always make mine by hand. It does tend to dry out quicker than store bread because of no preservatives.

Here is the recipe I have been using: Family Bread I have not tried the low yeast method yet, but would like to some weekend.

You are giving it a chance to rise after the kneading? Not using too hot water that is killing the yeast? Um, cant think of other problems right now, but I am sure some of the more experienced cooks will be along shortly. I have only recently revived the skills I was taught in home economics 20+ years ago. I am itching to try whole wheat bread next. And sourdough.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

try not using that mixer at all with your recipe and see how it comes out. Then on first mix , knead the dough for about 15 minutes. After it rises knead it the second time for about ten minutes . Dont get the yeast too warm it will kill it (no more than 110 degrees). When you let it rise do so in a warm spot . I tend to put mine in the oven with just the light on and a small bowl of warm to hot water under neath and a dampened towel on top. Dough should double in size before you pound it down and knead it the second time. After the second knead it is generally atleast 2 more hours in the pan rising before it is actually ready to bake.


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I make whole wheat bread, (well, mostly whole wheat.) I use my dough hook to mix in most of the flour and then turn it out onto a floured board and knead it the rest of the way.
I just found an article in this month's issue of Mother Earth News about a simple way to have fresh bread everyday without kneading it. You can see the article on their website. Look for the current issue listings. They even let you copy it in a printer friendly format. I don't know why. Seems like you can print all of their articles for free. I never saw anything about paying for them.
I'm going to try their method soon. You just mix up a batch, let it rise one time then put it in the fridge. You tear off a chunk whenever you want to have fresh bread, let it rise and bake. Since it sits in the fridge for a while, it starts getting that sourdough flavor.
I'll report back in this thread when I try it and let you all know how it goes. If anyone else does it please let us know your results.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

rainbowgardens said:


> You just mix up a batch, let it rise one time then put it in the fridge. You tear off a chunk whenever you want to have fresh bread, let it rise and bake. Since it sits in the fridge for a while, it starts getting that sourdough flavor.
> I'll report back in this thread when I try it and let you all know how it goes. If anyone else does it please let us know your results.


Ohhhhhh, I used to have a recipe for homemade rolls that was like that, refrigerate after the first rise. It would keep for like a week, covered. I got the recipe in my home economics class, and have since lost it.


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks
I have been very careful to keep the water about 99 to 105 degrees before adding the yeast.
I also allow the dough to rise, but not double it's size, I will try that.

Keep those recipes coming people.


----------



## Calebra (Nov 8, 2010)

baking bread is probably the most complicated thing you can do when it comes to cooking.French or italian only has 4 ingredeants so taste,consistancy and pretty much everything else is up to handling and minute things like timing. A major pain in the rear.
First off--forget about heating the yeast--get water that you mix in to about 99 degrees. Make sure salt never contacts yeast directly.Mix untill the dough untill pliant and sort of stretchy. usually about 5-10 minutes. Overhandling it will toughen the bread and prevent it from rising. Before you mix,combine everything exempt salt and leave alone for 20 minutes--that's called autolysis and improves the taste by a chunk.
Mixing the dough is not all that important--timing is critical so. there are recipes of italian bread where mixing is not done at all.the real mixing and forming is done by yeast culture while it's proofing. I use a bread machine for mixing--no time otherwise.
Biggest thing you can do to improve the tase is make biga--heavy starter.
the short of it is--the longer you proof the dough the tastier the bread is.
Sorry for going into it but I love bread and since I am addicted to it and can't buy good stuff--had to learn lol.
I can post a recipe or two if you guys want to.


----------



## GoldenBoys (Oct 8, 2010)

I guess I have always been lucky in that my bread always turned out OK. The only problem I had was years ago I got a recipe from my mother for whole wheat bread. The first time I tried it, which was also my first try at making bread, I thought the recipe looked kinda small, so I doubled it. I had bread rising everywhere!


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

this is basically how i make bread and it works very well

No Knead Bread by the Sullivan Street Bakery on Yahoo! Video


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Bread is an art, not a recipe. You have to be able to feel the bread. An experienced person knows how it should feel. No you cant tell some one how it feels. It would be like asking how it feels to break a bone.

With that said I have screwed up bread a number of times. A cook is only as good as the ingredients. Some times its the flour, yeast or room temp or any number of things. The saying practice practice practice apply here. I dont use a bread machine or a hook. I use my hands. Yes it is messy but you cant feel the bread with a bread machine or a hook. But using them is up to you


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

Is it art, yes but it's really more science. it's very specific things in specific concentrations that make bread good. Add too much or too little to a bread recipe and you may ruin it and you cannot go back and add later like chicken soup. If you want to make good repeatable bread ditch measuring cups and get a scale because bakers work in % by weight not cups or Oz.

Most home ovens can barely hit 550 F. and not the 800F w/ steam injection bakers ovens operate at thats why the dutch oven method works so well it mimics some of the elements of a commercial baking oven.

IMO....Get a good book i like this one among others

Amazon.com: Artisan Baking (9781579652913): Maggie Glezer: Books


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

*kitchenaid making bread*



Big B said:


> I am an accomplished cook and can do most meals without any problems. Sooo, I thought I would make bread, OK?
> Bought the new commercial Kitchen aid mixer and have made about four loaves, they didn't turn out very well.
> 
> I am learning that bread is much more involved that I realized.
> ...


i have a kitchenaid mixer and i have been making all our bread for two years now. i soley relied on the dough hook, now i also do it by hand as well with better results.

measure out you yeast and add your warm water to yeast. use a wisk or fork and mix it up. allow this to sit for about five minutes. then start adding the rest of your ingredients, making flour the last added ingredient. your kitchenaid should be on speed 2 while using your dough hook. once everything is added and mostly mixed, set your kitchen timer for 10 minutes to allow mixer your knead. after 10 minutes. turn off mixer, cover dough with a towel to rest until doubled. after dough has doubled, turn on mixer for a few seconds to allow a punch down. take out dough and add it to your pans. make sure you greased your hands up and your pans. once dough is in baking pans, cover and let it rise again. then bake. yummy.

i have noticed that bread kneaded with hand is much better than with the kitchenaid, but i will still use my kitchenaid for this from time to time.


----------

